# Solved: Avast antivirus settings



## longhaireddwb (Feb 21, 2008)

I just installed Avast last night and I can't seem to find these control settings so I'll ask for your help!

Last night there was a little blue ball w/ an "a" on it in the box next to the clock and now its not there. What happened to it?

I'd like to have Avast program not scan on start up when windows starts up after a reboot but I'd like to have the program run on start up. But it doesn't.

Can I schedule Avast to run a scan in the middle of the night so it will be done when I wake up in the mornings?

It did run a scan this morning after I was doing something else and I rebooted the computer but I really don't want it to scan everytime I reboot. How can I control this?

Thank you all for your time on this matter and I hope to hear from someone soon. Thanks, Jerry...


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello, I just recently downloaded Avast! aswell, so I know the settings and all that. I'll help you with your first question and then, if I fix that, I'll proceed onto the next.
1.) Access the program from the start menu (Unless it's on your desktop, then just double click it).... "Start", "All Programs", "avast! Antivirus" and then again "avast! Antivirus". It should be starting a memory scan, wait until this is complete. After this is done the actual Antivirus scan page will show up. Hover over the top left symbol that looks like an "Eject" symbol. It should say "Menu - Show the program menu". If so, click it. A list of options should now appear, go to the one that says "Settings" and click it. While in Settings, click "Appearance". For your settings, the box that says "Show avast! tray icon" should be unchecked, you want it to appear in the tray so check that box, if the other one is not checked you can also do that. This should hopefully solve that problem. Tell me if it does so I can help you with your next question.


----------



## longhaireddwb (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you Ahynes for your help with this!

I did as you said and found that both of those boxes are checked already! Any other ideas?


----------



## longhaireddwb (Feb 21, 2008)

I just deleted it and reinstalled it. Now I have the little blue ball in the corner. Now I got the update and scan and then maybe I'll still need some help. I'll let you know. Thank, Jerry...


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright, I'm sure someone that is more experienced than me can tell you why that happened to you.


----------



## longhaireddwb (Feb 21, 2008)

Well its up and running now.:up:If you would like to help answer some more of my question I'm listening! I got the little blue ball going again! I'm not sure what I did to make it go away but its back now and show start with start up. 

Next!


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright :up: 
Now that you have the "blue ball" in the tray, right click it and click "Start avast! antivirus" (It should start memory scan again), hover over the top left 'symbol' that says "Menu - Show the program menu", then click it. A list of options should now pop-up, move down to where it says "Schedule Boot-Time Scan" and click that. A little window should appear saying "avast!: Boot-Time scanner is already scheduled. Do you want to unschedule the boot-time scan" (If you have a pop-up window that says something else, tell me) , click yes, your computer should now be restarting. And that should solve your question. Also, about your "scheduling scan" question: if you do not have professional edition than you can NOT schedule a scan at a certain time because it is not available in home edition. However, if you do have professional edition, I'll help you set it up, just let me know.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I found out why the avast! icon was (hidden) not showing, and I'll post the steps here just in case you encounter this problem later. (The following steps are for Windows XP, if you do not have Windows XP, let me know).
1. "Right-click" on your 'Taskbar' and choose 'Properties'. 
2. A box "Taskbar and Start Menu Properties" should appear. To the bottom, (This should be CHECKED for you) uncheck "Hide inactive icons" check box. This might have been the reason.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

You can set avast to scan whenever your screen saver is running. Open your screen saver from desktop properties and select from there.


----------



## longhaireddwb (Feb 21, 2008)

It just wanted to reboot and do a scan at that time. Not let me schedule it to start in the middle of the night. I think the thing that runs while the screen saver is running is the VRDB. Not the virus scan. I could be wrong. Its happened before.

You might be right about the inactive icons bit but its going now and I'll try to remember that.

f I have the Home or Pro addition but I do know it was free.

I'll try what xgerryx was saying to see if that works.

Does this scan only happen on a reboot?

The scan will work durring the screen saver. Thanks for that. now it will scan at night.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

longhaireddwb said:


> I think the thing that runs while the screen saver is running is the VRDB. Not the virus scan. I could be wrong. Does this scan only happen on a reboot?


 Both VRDB and a virus scan can be set to run with your screen saver.


----------



## longhaireddwb (Feb 21, 2008)

With these scan happening during the screen saver mode what kind of setting would be best for the screen saver? Maybe have it start up after two hours of idle or what?

And if I interrupt it during the day while its running will it star over or where it left off?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

longhaireddwb said:


> With these scan happening during the screen saver mode what kind of setting would be best for the screen saver? Maybe have it start up after two hours of idle or what?


That would be a personal choice. I find 30 mins is just fine.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Setup screensaver scan:

Right click a blank area on your desktop>
Properties>
Screensaver tab>
Select Avast from the dropdown menu>
Then select "settings" and configure from there.


----------



## longhaireddwb (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, I did it. Now as I asked before, will the scans continue after I interrupt them or just start over?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

It should keep scanning


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

longhaireddwb said:


> Thanks, I did it. Now as I asked before, will the scans continue after I interrupt them or just start over?


If you interrupt the screensaver it will start scanning from scratch next time round.

Have a play with it for a while and see if it suits you.


----------

